# Nissan's and Renault's new engines



## fanl (Jun 24, 2004)

HR16DE and HR20DE is the new line of engines that will be found in the 2006 line of Nissans in China and Japan and 2006 line of Renaults.

I dont have shure about that info, but, acctualy, what I want to know is what those engines have ? Nissan says that the HR series will be better them the SR series ! Soo.. someone have infos ?

thx


----------



## jimmythewrench (Feb 7, 2006)

First I've heard of them. 

Quick google search turned up a Wikipedia entry.



> The HR is a family of straight-4 automobile engines co-developed by Nissan and Renault.
> [edit]
> 
> HR15DE
> ...


----------

